# TUYỂN SINH THẠC SĨ TIẾN SĨ QUẢN TRỊ KINH DOANH



## NTHP (20 Tháng chín 2021)

*CATIEDU XÉT TUYỂN THẠC SĨ VÀ TIẾN SĨ NGÀNH QUẢN TRỊ KINH DOANH 

1. Quản trị kinh doanh  là gì?*
Quản trị kinh doanh là toàn bộ hệ thống hoạt động nhằm duy trì và phát triển việc kinh doanh của một doanh nghiệp, tổ chức, bao gồm các chuyên ngành: quản trị nhân sự, quản trị tài chính, quản trị kinh doanh quốc tế, quản trị thương mại, quản trị marketing, quản trị kinh doanh tổng hợp… và quản trị logistics.







*2. Cơ hội việc làm khi học thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ của ngành quản trị kinh doanh*
Theo ông Trần Anh Tuấn - Phó Giám đốc Trung tâm dự báo Nhu cầu Nhân lực và Thông tin Thị trường lao động TPHCM, trong giai đoạn 2020 đến 2025, riêng tại TPHCM, mỗi năm TP cần khoảng 270.000 vị trí việc làm dành cho nguồn nhân lực liên quan đến ngành Quản trị kinh doanh.Trước những cơ hội lớn đó, quản trị kinh doanh là ước mơ nghề nghiệp đắt giá dành cho những bạn trẻ yêu ngành và muốn làm giàu chính đáng bởi cơ hội việc làm đang ngày một mở rộng. Đặc biệt là những thạc sĩ, tiến sĩ. Họ là những người có kiến thức trình độ chuyên môn rất cao. Đặc biệt là có thể làm việc và nắm giữ nhiều vị trí cao trở thành chuyên viên, nhân viên, giám đốc, trưởng phòng… như:






 Nhà điều hành cao cấp trong các doanh nghiệp, tổ chức.






 Tự khởi nghiệp kinh doanh độc lập.






 Quản lý chiến lược hay quản lý chức năng như sản xuất, kinh doanh, marketing, nhân sự, mua hàng, chất lượng....






 Nhà quản lý hoặc tư vấn chính sách trong các cơ quan nhà nước, các tổ chức kinh tế xã hội.






 Chương trình MBA theo hướng nghiên cứu phù hợp với các học viên muốn học tiếp lên tiến sĩ hoặc giảng dạy và làm việc tại các tổ chức nghiên cứu, các trường đại học, cao đẳng trên cả nước.

*3. Tại sao nên học thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ ngành Quản trị kinh doanh  tại Catiedu*
Với tầm quan trọng của quản trị kinh doanh  như hiện nay, rất nhiều trường, trung tâm, cơ sở đã mở và đào tạo thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ ngành Quản trị kinh doanh . Và Catiedu là một trong những đơn vị dẫn đầu trong việc đào tạo nguồn nhân lực cho lĩnh vực này. Vậy Catiedu có gì khác biệt để học viên có thể lựa chọn trong nhiều cơ sở dạy? Một trong những lý do sau đây đã giải thích được điều này:






 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục






 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành






 Đội ngũ giảng viên nhiệt tình và giàu kinh nghiệm, luôn chia sẻ những bài học thực tiễn dành cho các học viên






 Thời gian dạy linh hoạt phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng từ học sinh cho đến sinh viên hoặc người đi làm.






 Nền tảng đầu tiên áp dụng cho sinh viên vừa Học vừa  kiếm tiền được trên hệ thống Online






 Cam kết: Sinh viên ra trường có việc làm trong nước và xuất khẩu nước ngoài

Không những vậy bạn còn nhận được những lợi ích rất lớn từ Catiedu như:






 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy






 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%






 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

Có thể nói Catiedu đã mang đến cho học viên nhiều ưu đãi tốt nhất, áp dụng công nghệ hiện đại trong đào tạo thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ ngành Quản trị kinh doanh.

*4. Đối tượng phù hợp học thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ ngành quản trị kinh doanh *
Không giống với các bậc trung cấp, cao đẳng, đại học thì thạc sĩ, tiến sĩ được coi là những học vị cao nhất trong giáo dục. Số lượng thạc sĩ, tiến sĩ hiện nay cũng rất hạn chế. Vì nó yêu cầu rất cao đối với người học. Kể cả đối tượng có thể học được thạc sĩ tiến sĩ cũng phải là cử nhân đã tốt nghiệp bậc đại học, có thể là sinh viên mới ra trường hoặc những người đã đi làm.

*5. Chương trình đào tạo thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ ngành Quản trị kinh doanh  tại Catiedu.*
Nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng dạy học Catiedu đã tạo ra một khung chương trình đào tạo đầy đủ và đảm bảo theo yêu cầu của Bộ GD & ĐT, đáp ứng  yêu cầu thị trường. Với thời gian đào tạo 2 năm, kết hợp giữa lý thuyết và thực hành:


STT
Học phần
Tên tiếng Anh
I
Kiến thức chung

1
Triết học
Philosophy
2
Ngoại ngữ
English language
3
Phương pháp nghiên cứu khoa học
Research methods
II
Kiến thức cơ sở và chuyên ngành

4
Quản trị chiến lược
Strategy management
5
Quản trị điều hành
Operation management
6
Tư duy phân tích và giải quyết vấn đề
Critical thinking and Problem solving
7
Quản trị nguồn nhân lực
Human resource management
8
Tài chính cho nhà quản trị
_Finance for Manager_

Tự chọn 

9
Quản trị chất lượng
Quality management
10
Quản trị Marketing
Marketing management
11
Kế toán quản trị
Managerial accounting
12
Triển khai chiến lược
Strategy implementation
13
Quản trị rủi ro doanh nghiệp
Enterprise risk management
14
Quản trị khởi nghiệp
Entrepreneurship management
15
Lãnh đạo
Leadership
16
Trách nhiệm xã hội của doanh nghiệp
Corporate social responsibility
17
Quản trị sáng tạo và đổi mới
Managing creativity
18
Văn hóa tổ chức
Organizational  culture
19
Kinh doanh điện tử
E - Business
20
Quản trị chuỗi cung ứng
Supply Chain Management
III
Luận văn
Thesis

*6. Mục tiêu đào tạo của Catiedu*
Với tiêu chí “ Đặt chất lượng đào tạo” lên trên hết, Catiedu với mục tiêu là  trang bị cho học viên kiến thức chuyên sâu trong quản trị điều hành doanh nghiệp, cung cấp cho học viên kỹ năng và kiến thức về phương pháp nghiên cứu khoa học tiến tiến trong lĩnh vực quản trị kinh doanh. Thông qua quá trình nghiên cứu mang tính thực tiễn cao, áp dụng phân tích tình huống, nghiên cứu các lý thuyết nền tảng và xu hướng nghiên cứu cập nhật trong từng lĩnh vực chuyên môn, chương trình đào tạo giúp học viên hình thành và nâng cao năng lực giải quyết vấn đề trong kinh doanh, tổ chức triển khai nghiên cứu độc lập, và phân tích kết quả nghiên cứu phục vụ cho việc ứng dụng vào thực tiễn hoạt động quản trị kinh doanh của các tổ chức.






*7. Kết luận*
Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU là nơi lựa chọn hàng đầu cho tất cả các thí sinh đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu học tập thạc sĩ và tiến sĩ của thí sinh trong lĩnh vực quản trị kinh doanh  đầy tiềm năng thì CATIEDU tiến hành tuyển sinh năm 2021 với nhiều hình thức khác nhau.

_Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7._

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI








Lợi ích việc đăng kí xét tuyển Thạc sĩ - Tiến sĩ trực tuyến

Từ khoá tìm kiếm google: xét tuyển thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ, xét tuyển thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ online. xét tuyển thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ trực tuyến, tuyển sinh, tuyển sinh thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ online, tuyển sinh thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ học từ xa, tuyển sinh thạc sĩ - tiến sĩ học trực tuyến, Catiedu, học viên đào tạo trực tuyến catiedu Cati.edu.vn


----------

